# Introducing our newest addition



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Another star is born into your family!!! You are so lucky to have so many beautiful babies! Your new baby is just darling. Can't wait to hear what you name her :wub: Congrats!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG she is precious....she has that look that I like. Is she related to the other two?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yay finally pics. Awww I love her!! You can almost see her personality through the camera with that little expression on her face. How do the others like her? I know how pics don't do justice, I bet she is amazing in person. We wan't more pics  Congrats!!! So Andrea, you have her and Ace as show babies, and then possibly flap Jack? You are so lucky.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-she is just precious Andrea :wub: :wub: Oh man-now I'm going to have to come for a visit again :HistericalSmiley:Oh wait-it's your turn to come here :smrofl: I just want to hold her.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm i love! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 27 2007, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=494000


> Yay finally pics. Awww I love her!! You can almost see her personality through the camera with that little expression on her face. How do the others like her? I know how pics don't do justice, I bet she is amazing in person. We wan't more pics  Congrats!!! So Andrea, you have her and Ace as show babies, and then possibly flap Jack? You are so lucky.[/B]


Everyone seems to get along well. Ace greeted her somewhat inappropriately :brownbag: I have Ace for sure that is for show, she is being watched and if she becomes a little more outgoing she will most likely be shown as well. Jack I'm watching too..I do have two others who have asked for Jack to put in the ring, but I'm watching him until I can have him evaluated to see what will be done with him. So far he's one cocky little eguy. 
Thank you very much for the sweet compliments on my babies! :grouphug: 


QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 27 2007, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=494003


> OMG-she is just precious Andrea :wub: :wub: Oh man-now I'm going to have to come for a visit again :HistericalSmiley:Oh wait-it's your turn to come here :smrofl: I just want to hold her.[/B]


No, you hit it on the nose, you should come visit again! :biggrin: We miss you! :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just a little doll! You're so lucky!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I miss ya'll too-but if we end up starting a family soon-I need to save my PTO for mat. leave-sooo...you should come here  In the summer though B) 


[/QUOTE]No, you hit it on the nose, you should come visit again! :biggrin: We miss you! :grouphug:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Andrea, you've got yourself quite a collection of beautiful babies there. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Andrea, Madi is beautiful!!!! :wub: Her halos are amazing!!!!! I love her lil button nose!!!! :wub: You have just gorgeous pups!!! What a lucky mommy!!!!! I can't wait to see more pics of Madi!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is quite the looker!!!! If she is any cuter in person, wow!!!! I love her little dark button nose and those hugh eyes~~~please explain something to me. What does halos around the eyes mean? Whatever it is, it must be great because she has it. Between your baby and Brook's little Louis, I can't wait until I get another little one. I love looking at all the new puppies!!!!!


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

ahhh, what a cute puppy! I love her! I cant wait for my malt pup!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a doll, Andrea. She has such a sweet face! Congratulations.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww, those are cute pics of her!! :wub: i've already told you what a doll she is! :wub: she's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Andrea:
Wonderful - 
We need more photos of Ace as well.
What of Abbey - I think she is GORGEOUS - is she not for show? if not too bad - she is just so special and has that wonderful look and coat.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You mean Madi is a half sister to Caira and is a little SHY?? :smrofl: Andy must have used up all of those way too outgoing sperm on Caira and didn't have any left :rockon: But don't give up on her yet, Caira was actually shy at five months with strangers and now? Well, there are no such thing as strangers in caira's world. :smrofl: 

Madi is just adorable and I can't wait to see how she grows up! I love it that our dogs are related!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very pretty :wub: I can't wait until your stable of stars hits the ring . Sarah


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:wub: Madi is Beautiful!!! :wub: Great pictures!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Oh, she is quite the looker!!!! If she is any cuter in person, wow!!!! I love her little dark button nose and those hugh eyes~~~please explain something to me. What does halos around the eyes mean? Whatever it is, it must be great because she has it. Between your baby and Brook's little Louis, I can't wait until I get another little one. I love looking at all the new puppies!!!!![/B]


Halos around the eyes are dark circles around her eyes..she has beautiful pigment :wub: Thank you for the sweet compliments, I just adore her little button nose as well :biggrin: 




> You mean Madi is a half sister to Caira and is a little SHY?? :smrofl: Andy must have used up all of those way too outgoing sperm on Caira and didn't have any left :rockon: But don't give up on her yet, Caira was actually shy at five months with strangers and now? Well, there are no such thing as strangers in caira's world. :smrofl:
> 
> Madi is just adorable and I can't wait to see how she grows up! I love it that our dogs are related![/B]


Thanks Stacy :biggrin: It is pretty cool that we have half sisters and they do look a bit alike don't they :wub: She is coming out of her shy stage, so hopefully she can be wild, but many not AS spirited as Caira :smheat: JK, I'd take Caira anyday..she is just beautiful :wub: :wub: 




> Very pretty :wub: I can't wait until your stable of stars hits the ring . Sarah[/B]


Thanks Sarah, that is so sweet!




> :wub: Madi is Beautiful!!! :wub: Great pictures!! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thank you!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Andrea:
> Wonderful -
> We need more photos of Ace as well.
> What of Abbey - I think she is GORGEOUS - is she not for show? if not too bad - she is just so special and has that wonderful look and coat.[/B]


I will get more Ace photos..I am waiting for that hair to hit the ground, it sure is getting close :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494078
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for this to happen to Atticus - but I think i've reached the breakage point - (that is MY fault)...
Ace is hot! I'm a BIG FAN!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ohhhhhh....a puppy! What a cutie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a little doll! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I just love the name Madi!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:wub: :wub: What a little doll-baby!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

ok Madi is just too cute for words.  

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, she is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay I've been waiting to see her ever since you let it drop in another thread that you got a new baby girl! I can't believe you've been holding out on us!  She is adorable and looks so tiny! I wish her all the best in her show career.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm seeing a very successful show career in your future. Each one of your babies is cuter than the next. 
Madi is just too beautiful not to be in the show ring.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's just beautiful :wub: how many babies do you have?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I cant belive I didnt see this thread earlier. Madi is a doll, such a sweet little face. Imagine how beautiful she is if these pics dont do her justice, she she looks GORGEOUS.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Yay I've been waiting to see her ever since you let it drop in another thread that you got a new baby girl! I can't believe you've been holding out on us!  She is adorable and looks so tiny! I wish her all the best in her show career.[/B]


Thank you very much, that's sweet!




> OMG I cant belive I didnt see this thread earlier. Madi is a doll, such a sweet little face. Imagine how beautiful she is if these pics dont do her justice, she she looks GORGEOUS.[/B]


Thank you, she is a doll..so sweet. I just hope she becomes a little more outgoing..we're working on it..taking her out, letting people pet her, trying to get her used to new people.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Madi is _beautiful_ and I LOVE her name! _CONGRATULATIONS_!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

What a sweet little baby doll :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks ladies! someone else said she looked tiny..well she definitely isn't. She is over 4 pounds at 5 months old..she will be 5-6 pounds for sure..


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh how I would love to spend a few hours at your house just admiring all your gorgeous malts. :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Oh how I would love to spend a few hours at your house just admiring all your gorgeous malts. :wub: :wub:[/B]


that is so sweet! :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: She is so cute!! I love her eyes and her whole face!!! How precious!! :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh my, she is BEAUTIFUL! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> :wub: She is so cute!! I love her eyes and her whole face!!! How precious!! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Nanci! 




> oh my, she is BEAUTIFUL! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Annie!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Another beauty! Congratulations Andrea! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> :wub: Another beauty! Congratulations Andrea! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Dee. I do feel very blessed.. :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes...she is beautiful.... :wub: now that you have her, will you consider giving abbie to me? pahleeeeeease?? rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, Madi :wub: is so adorable & pretty. Congrats. :aktion033: Makes me want another one. :blush: So how soon will you be retiring her?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed this post! I guess I met Madi in person at Dian's when I met you and Ace! She is very, very pretty, as is Ace! You are very lucky to get her. She actually seemed to me at the time about the same size as Ace and he is getting close to a year old, isn't he? He was the tiniest little thing I have ever seen, when I assume he is full-grown! Of course Midis is quite a "sturdy" young man, so they all look tiny next to him! 

I feel very lucky to know you and some of your pups and Dian! You both have such beautiful babies! 

Cyndi


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: she is just so beautiful congradulations andrea~


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your girl has the most georgeous face. :wub: :wub: 
Beautiful little girl.

Tina


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Sorry I missed this post! I guess I met Madi in person at Dian's when I met you and Ace! She is very, very pretty, as is Ace! You are very lucky to get her. She actually seemed to me at the time about the same size as Ace and he is getting close to a year old, isn't he? He was the tiniest little thing I have ever seen, when I assume he is full-grown! Of course Midis is quite a "sturdy" young man, so they all look tiny next to him!
> 
> I feel very lucky to know you and some of your pups and Dian! You both have such beautiful babies!
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


Thanks Cyndi..it was such a pleasure to meet you as well. I am looking forward to getting to see you again next time i'm in TN! 





> Your girl has the most georgeous face. :wub: :wub:
> Beautiful little girl.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thanks Tina!


----------

